# The ultimate Davos debate



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2013)

*The ultimate Davos debate: Marx takes on Keynes, Friedman and Schumacher* (Guardian)

If you could construct the best panel at a World Economic Forum debate, this would be it. But what would they say about present problems? [...]

Μετάφραση (των ουσιωδών) στο Βήμα


----------

